# [melango - JW Handelssysteme - B2B Technologies Chemnitz] und die Verbraucher



## Hippo (31 Mai 2013)

Du hast Dich bei Melango, Vendis oder sonst einem Portal angemeldet und hast dabei übersehen (wollen) daß Du kein Gewerbetreibender bist und hast Dich trotzdem angemeldet?

Dann hast Du bemerkt dass Du dort nicht das findest was Du wolltest und gedacht
„Egal dann nutze ich eben das 14-tägige Widerrufsrecht“
Jetzt kommt die Überraschung – Du kannst nicht widerrufen weil es für Gewerbetreibende kein Widerrufsrrecht gibt. So schreibt das Portal als Antwort auf Deinen Widerruf.
Und grundsätzlich haben sie sogar Recht …

Und nun kommt das „Aber“ und das Schlupfloch.
Melango prüft die Eigenschaft des „Gewerbetreibenden“ nicht und ist somit selbst für die Anmeldung von Verbrauchern verantwortlich.
So hat z.B. das Amtsgericht Neuss unter dem Aktenzeichen 101 C 4710/12 entschieden und einem Verbraucher ein Widerrufsrecht zugestanden, bzw einen Vertrag komplett ausgeschlossen weil als Voraussetzung einer Mitgliedschaft die Unternehmerschaft gefordert wird.



			
				AG Neuss schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot der Beklagten richtet sich lediglich an Gewerbetreibende. Dies ist der Internetseite der Beklagten deutlich zu entnehmen. Sie hat daher einen Vertragschluss/Mitgliedschaft auf der von ihr betriebenen Handelsplattform unter den Vorbehalt die Voraussetzung gestellt, dass der Kunde Unternehmer ist und einen gültigen Gewerbenachweis erbringt.


Der Nachteil - es ist "nur" ein Amtsgerichtsurteil das keinerlei Bindewirkung für andere Gerichte hat sondern nur ein Hinweis sein kann. Man kann es aber durchaus in seinem (unserer Meinung nach trotzdem noch notwendigen) Widerspruch zitieren.

Gleichlautend auch das Urteil vom AG Schöneberg unter dem AZ 4-C-225-12.
Beide in der Urteilssammlung nachlesbar http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-urteilssammlung.42387/
Wie also (rechtssicher) verhalten?

Widerspruch unter Berufung auf das o.g. Urteil schreiben und per Einschreiben/Rückschein schicken.

Musterschreiben Widerruf

Im Normalfall kann man sich ab jetzt gemütlich mit einem Wohlfühlgetränk seiner Wahl zurücklehnen.

Es wird gelegentlich berichtet dass Melango diese Schreiben nicht annimmt und zurückgehen lässt. Das muß euch nicht interessieren. Wenn eine Firma Post unter der Geschäftsadresse nicht annimmt muß sie sich die Folgen zurechnen lassen.

Danach muß man sich trotzdem ein dickes Fell zulegen denn diese Firma wird dann die schlimmsten Folgen von Schufa über Strafanzeige bis hin zum Einsatz der päpstlichen Inkassokongregation alle Übel dieser Welt androhen.
Was damit tun? Knicken, lochen, abheften …

Eine Aktivität muß erst wieder sein wenn wider Erwarten doch ein Mahnbescheid geschickt wird. Dem wird dann „vollumfänglich“ widersprochen (Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle machen) und dann ans Mahngericht zurückgeschicken.

Jetzt gibt es verschiedentlich den Rat einfach nichts zu tun und die Sache auszusitzen.
Es ist richtig dass das schon oft funktioniert hat. Es gab aber auch schon ein Gericht das genau dieses Nichtstun zuungunsten des Verbrauchers ausgelegt hat und diesen nur aufgrund dieses Formfehlers zur Zahlung verurteilt hat. Jetzt kann man sagen, das war nur ein Trophäenurteil und man hat mit der Aussage sogar wahrscheinlich recht. Aber warum soll man das Risiko eingehen?

*Noch was wichtiges zum Schluß: Ein ABSOLUTES No Go ist in solchen Fällen eine Kontaktaufnahme per Telefon. Auch wenn dubiose Firmen (nicht nur speziell Melango) von selbst anrufen würden!*


Edit 15.8.2013
Gegen Melango/JW-Handelssysteme erging vor dem Landgericht Leipzig ein richtungsweisendes Urteil (Az: 08 O 3495/12) nachdem die Firmen zukünftig die Gewerbeanmeldung und eine Umsatzsteueridentnummer ZWINGEND abfragen müssen.
Ein weiteres positives Urteil hat es vor dem AG Bonn gegeben*.*



			
				RA Thomas Rader schrieb:
			
		

> *Leitsätze des Verfassers:*
> 
> *1. *Die Beschränkung eines Angebots auf Geschäftskunden, mit der Folge, dass die verbraucherschützenden Normen nicht einschlägig sind, ist grundsätzlich zulässig. Erforderlich für eine solche Beschränkung ist aber, dass diese für den Besteller transparent und klar ist.
> 
> ...


http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2056



			
				RA Thomas Meier schrieb:
			
		

> *25.4.2013: neues Urteil des AG Bonn gegen melango (jetzt: JW Handelssysteme GmbH)*
> Auch gegenüber Unternehmern ist die Entgeltklausel auf mega-einkaufsquellen.de nach § 305c BGB überraschend und unwirksam. So entschied das Amtsgericht Bonn, Urteil vom 25.4.2013, Az 115 C 26/13. Ein Verbraucher hatte das Feld "Firma" ausgefüllt. Das Gericht sah ihn dennoch als Verbraucher an und kam zu dem Schluss: er hat dadurch nicht vorgetäuscht, Unternehmer zu sein.
> 
> Vor allem aber entschied das Gericht, dass die Entgeltklausel auch dann unwirksam ist, wenn der Nutzer als Unternehmer (also freiberuflich oder gewerblich) handelt. "Nach Auffassung des Gerichts ist er [der Preishinweis, Anm. d. Red.] nahezu versteckt", heißt es in dem Urteil, daher sei die Klausel nach § 305c BGB überraschend und unwirksam. Diese Beurteilung dürfte auch auf andere Angebote von JW Handelssysteme GmbH (ehemals: "melango GmbH") zutreffen, wie z.B. auf gewerblichhandeln.de.
> ...


http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/urteil-ag-bonn-jw-handelssysteme-gmbh-melango-verliert-erneut*
*


----------

